# Looking for land to lease!



## Maddawg69

We are currently looking for 200 to 500 acres, possibly a bit larger depending on price to lease in south/southeast/east Georgia for the 2017/2018 season or possibly the remainder of this season as well. 

We are looking for a place that has a house, cabin, trailer or at the very least has power and water available on site for campers.

We are a group of responsible hunters that have hunted in Georgia together for many years and are looking for something a bit larger and closer to home than we are currently leasing.

Thanks,

Matt
Cell 321-403-0996


----------



## Maddawg69

bump


----------



## Maddawg69

ttt


----------



## Maddawg69

Bump


----------



## Maddawg69

ttt


----------



## Maddawg69

Bump


----------



## Maddawg69

Bump


----------



## popcorn501

How many guys?


----------



## Maddawg69

4-6 guys depending on what size property we come across.


----------



## Lone Hunter

Maddawg69 said:


> 4-6 guys depending on what size property we come across.



I can't locate a lease that size for only one person.

New here and never seen so little land for lease.

Lot's for sale, nice places, but I need a lease while I look, and am getting nowhere looking for 200-400 acres.

If you get a big place you guys can't handle I'll split it.


----------



## popcorn501

Got three openings in Dooly co


----------



## Maddawg69

Ttt


----------

